# Firefox 2.0 Released



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose it's only fitting that since Microsoft just released IE7, Mozilla releases Firefox 2.

One particular feature I like is that while typing in any text box, like this one, it will underscore misspelled words with a red dotted line, similar to Microsoft Word and other word processing programs. It's a great spell checker and has a nice dictionary... simply right click the misspelled word.

Here's an image of it in action:














Internet Explorer offers an add-on spell checker called ieSpell that works similar to this.

Excellent tools!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

I love the spell check feature :T


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I never use anything but Firefox, I can't stand IE. Rock on Mozilla!


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Firefox 2.0 is really awesome! Some of the new features I noticed is when you copy and past a section of text that is attatched to a link it copys the link as well so its all still imbedded in the text! Really is a nice browser!!!! Kills IE7.....I hate IE cause its SOOO slow.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm having a problem and don't know how to fix it, is not keeping my settings every time I open fire fox I have to resize the screen and I loose the new tab button:scratch: :help:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you changed any of your settings? Something has obviously changed.

How about other programs, are you losing the settings for those as well?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Have you changed any of your settings? Something has obviously changed.


NO!! The only thing I did was download the upgrade like two months ago.



> How about other programs, are you losing the settings for those as well?


NO!! only with fire fox, the only thing I'm losing is the icons the I add to the Google toolbar and full screen.:scratch:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Firefox seems pretty decent but it renders images quite slowly... nice slide out effect but slow nonetheless. Both IE and Firefox are good and bad in their own ways. IE7 has way more security built in but Firefox is simpler. I can't discount either personally but prefer the security of IE.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> NO!! The only thing I did was download the upgrade like two months ago.


There have been upgrades since.



Rodny Alvarez said:


> NO!! only with fire fox, the only thing I'm losing is the icons the I add to the Google toolbar and full screen.:scratch:


I'd have to look at it in person to be of any assistance myself. It could be any number of things, but it's most likely something you have done with some setting. Generally things don't just happen on their own... they need a little help... :R :whistling:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Uninstall all toolbars. They are notorious for screwing up your browser.


----------

